# Flat Back



## TN Belle (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't usually post alot on this side of the forum, but I just brought my boy home from being boarded for three years and new questions pop up since I see him everyday now. When I got Amos as a 4 yr old gelding he already had a very cresty neck and the fat pads over his hips and a very large flat back. Flat enough that a cat can curl up on his back and not even care when he walked around, the cat wouldn't slide off. He has always been very sensitive about his back, I mean to brush him, his spine sinks down and sometimes he walks away like he doesn't want you messing it.

Is this normal? I have a few pictures to share, but none of them truly show how flat backed he really is. Is it because he is overweight or is it normal for any donkey?

The first one you can tell a little as you can see it past his right hip.







The second one you can barely see the start of his flat back as we shaved him for the heat.


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

TN Belle said:


> He has always been very sensitive about his back, I mean to brush him, his spine sinks down and sometimes he walks away like he doesn't want you messing it.


My donkey dose the same thing, expecially when it's cold. I'm not sure what it is, i have to talk to the vet.


----------



## Donkeylover110 (Jan 14, 2009)

My donkey was doing it and I was a bit worried too, but it went away. How long has he had it?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

It is pretty common with donkeys to have there spines sink down when they are being brushed or sometimes even when you just pet them. Mine do too, but they usually do outgrow it. Some foals even seem to sink down, but they too outgrow it.

Corinne


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Jan 14, 2009)

SIMON MY STANDARD BOY DOES IT ALSO AND HE IS 4,BUT THEODORE (MINI) DOESN'T. BOTH ARE HEALTHY AND SWEET BOYS.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 14, 2009)

The sensitive back can be common in donkeys and even some horses.

Your guy might need a little diet. Donkeys are very easy keepers and can be prone to laminitis and founder, especially once they develop the cresty neck and fat pockets...

He's adorable!!!

Andrea


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 15, 2009)

In horses that slink away from petting their backs it usually means that their back is sore...I usually have a chiropracter look at them. I don't know about donks though.


----------



## wendyluvsminis (Jan 16, 2009)

I have two donkey geldings. Neither are at all heavy, but one really drops his back when I touch him. A yearling jack that I had did the same thing. I was thinking they are just goosey. One day I tried combing the yearling jack's tail-not something I normally do, since they have very little tail-and he was so surprised. He sank down on his haunches, till he was almost sitting! I really laughed! Although I don't have as much donkey experience as many people on this site (I have only been owned by donkeys for 3 years), I find they have opinions about everything, including where you are *allowed* to touch them!


----------

